# Early Blastocyst



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi everyone  

Yesterday I had 1 early blastocyst transferred.

Just wondered if anyone has got pregnant from an early blastocyst or is the fact that it was too slow to make full blastocyst by day 5 a sign that it is slowing down to probably not develop any further?

This is my third cycle and I'm already feeling completely sick at the thought of another bfn.

Would love to hear any success stories from an early blast only, I appreciate some will have had a full blast and an early blast transferred but it's the early blasts that I'm so hung up on right now!  

Thank you so much and sorry if I have posted this in the wrong place, please feel free to move if there is a better place for this question!

Lisa x


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Lisa

cant report a success story as i am in your shoes - had an early blast and compacting morula transfer on Monday.  the embriologist actually called me on monday morning to say they had 3 morulas and delayed my transfer.  midday i got an update that one developed to an early blast and one was compacting.  the third one didnt change at all till day 6. 

i did ask if its ok and she said that its quite normal to see them developing further on day 5.  so lets prey    

keep me posted!  

x


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

Lots of     for both of us!  Good luck.  Would love to know how things go for you and sending lots of well wishes!

Hope we can get some posts to boost our confidence a little!

Lisa x


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Lisa
just wanted to write you that i was lucky with my early blast when i saw your bfn. 
im really sorry it did not for you   and im keeping my fingers crossed for next time   please stay positive for next time. it will work 
xx


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

Congratulations happy hippo  

I hope your pregnancy goes very smoothly for you!

Hopefully your post will help others wondering whether an early blastocyst can work if they search this in the future!

Lisa x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm not sure wat use class as an 'early blast' cos my clinic don't take to that stage but I did have a 2 day transfer,first attempt and got bfp!!my beautiful girl is almost 15wks now so the fact u didn't make it to 'full blast' shouldn't necessarily be a bad thing,my clinic don't do blasts so must be a reason for it!!

Good luck pet
Jenna xx


----------



## happy...hippo (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Jen

what a lovely girl you have! 

What we meant is a blast on day 5 - often they are fully grown but ours were early. 

LISA - good luck next time.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that it will be your time.  

x


----------

